# Moth the Siamese is one today!



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Can't believe how quickly it's gone, or how small he was when I got him. He went from this tiny little fairycat:










To this lazy panther!










I've enjoyed every moment with him, he's such a joy.  Getting a little nostalgic looking through his kitty photos though.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Moth 


You have grown into a very handsome young man!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hes gorgeous..........Happy Birthday Moth............best wishes.......Chris


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy birthday Moth you handsom chap


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Moth. Very handsome cat


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Day gorgeous boy:001_wub:


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. He has been royally spoilt today. Not that he isn't everyday really.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww happy 1st birthday Moth!
its amazing and shocking how fast they grow up!
my dodger is 13 months old now already & i cant believe it lol


----------



## lizzielewis (Dec 15, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous, and what a wonderful name!!!


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

This thread should come with a cuuuuuute warning! He's a really handsome chap, look at that sleek fur


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------

